# Heartworm in Oregon region



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi i was asking a breeder what kind of heartworm preventative she used and she told me that they don't have heartworm in that region.... All my dogs have always been on heartworm meds. Do any of you guys skip the heartworm preventative??


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

We give Chewy Revolution. Our breeder isn't all that fond of the medications on the market but our Vet scared the crap out of me about heartworms so we went with what she recommended.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ask your vet. I work in rescue and many of the dogs have Heartworm it takes 6 weeks to 3 months of treatment and it is toxic and painful to the dog. The dogs have to be keep away from the other dogs and special foot coverings are use when cleaning their pens and the poop is cleaned up right away so the other dogs are not at risk. Even dogs on heartworm can get it if they eat poop with the eggs in it (yuck). Here in the South it is a big problem, in Southern California my vet did not recomend it. So it is best to ask your vet the preventive costs very little.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely ask your vet. I live in Southern California and my vet does not recommend it. The need really varies by location. I grew up in Texas and as a child, I lost a dog to heartworm disease.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I live in the Seattle area of Washington state and my vet does not recommend heartworm treatment unless we take her to some of the states and I cannot remember which states. It is best to ask your vet if they do not recommend treating I would not do so. Linda & Sasha


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

We give Kirby the Revolution drops during the spring/summer/early fall months. Because we travel with him sometimes to areas that have heart worm, the vet he used to have suggested it.


----------

